# Macomb county, michigan predictions



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

I know alot of us in macomb county, michigan are getting antsy on when we will be able to finally get our first push in. Whats your predictions on this winter? and who thinks its going to snow anytime soon? I know im getting very bored at home waiting...


----------

